# Some paleo-drawings



## Kentobu (Feb 23, 2013)

These are some of my newer drawings. I use a papermate .05 mm lead pencil and that's it. I'm a stubborn little loser and I'm paying for it. XD Nevertheless, these are some of my recent drawings that seem to be the most popular. If you want to see the rest of my work(animal photos, drawings, stories) you can go to my DA account. Warning, these pictures are of the highest order of nerddom. Hope you like Dinosawz. : D


This first one is a small species of Mosasaur attacking an unlucky pterosaur at night. 








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This piece is probably the best thing I've ever drawn(with a pencil). It's a spinosaurus trying to eat an onchopristis(giant sawfish). I worked for literally 2 hours to get the angle right, and I think that that literally made all the difference. I get the most "Oh wow!" comments and favorites on this piece.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A pack of dire wolves. I know the trees above his head are god-awful, but I am just too lazy to go back and change them. If I do, I definitely need to make them darker. I was happy with most of the rest of the drawing though.







Thanks for checking out some of my work, and if I finish something new I'll probably post it in this thread if there is some interest.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2013)

I could see these in a childrens book on dinosaurs or nature.  Nice!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Just look at that sawfish! :surprise:


----------



## Circadian (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool.  I like the first one.


----------



## Kentobu (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

@Gumby: Haha, now that yous say it, I almost can too.

@Hemlock: Glad you like him. Took me forever to get that darned saw to where I was happy with it.

@Circadian: Thanks as well. May I ask what makes you prefer it?


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice work. Not bad at all. I see you have an eye for form and, especially, subject layout. You have a bright future in graphic arts, I think.


----------



## Circadian (Feb 25, 2013)

> @Circadian: Thanks as well. May I ask what makes you prefer it?



I guess I just like the shape of the Mosasaur's head and the way you drew the pterosaur.  Your onchopristis is pretty cool too, though.


----------



## Kentobu (Feb 25, 2013)

@Edinfresno: Thanks a ton! I don't think I've ever had anyone praise my work to that degree. And fun fact, I was in a graphics pathway in High School, haha. Thanks again!

@Circadian: Ah, I was just curious. And thanks to you as well, yet again.


----------



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like your style. Keep working at it and I'm sure you'll be able to express yourself in the best possible ways.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Apr 6, 2013)

They're very expressive, and there's a kind of rustic charm here that I'm really digging! Fun stuff


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 19, 2013)

Yay! Dinosaurs! *-*
Angles can be really tricky! Good job! ^^b


----------



## YourFaithfulStudent (May 1, 2013)

I like how you're trying to position your creatures in different, more expressive ways.


----------



## Joe J. Calkins (May 31, 2013)

Nice work! I especially like the composition of the first one. It moves the viewer's eye nicely in a circular motion around the image.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 31, 2013)

I am a stubborn one myself, constantly settling for a mechanical pencil rather than that fancy crap my old roommate, who majored in graphic design, used to use. 

I agree that these works would go well in a children's book. I especially like the first one. I think it's because of the scenery, and interaction between the two dinosaurs.


----------



## iMagine Creativity (Jun 1, 2013)

Keep up the good work, i believe the first one is probably the best.


----------



## escorial (Jun 4, 2013)

1st.. a bit solid and stiff
2nd..very clever,3 perspectives.breaking the surface,moving forward and the movement upwards..brill
3rd..the eyes catch your glance,move inside the cave then back outside again..the best one.


----------

